# quick question about recovery after TT



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

I go next Thursday for my TT. I'll be home Friday and my parents are bringing the kiddos home Saturday. My husband is off work through Monday. Will I need help with driving or the kids after that do you think? I'm not sure what to expect...

Thanks,
Jaimee


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

How old are your children?
I'm on day two of recovery from my TT and there is no way I would be driving yet. I'm still on pain meds and my neck is still stiff to turn it.

My kids are older, 11 to teens, so I don't have to take care of them right now. They are taking care of me, taking turns bringing me food, drinks, etc. The nurses also told me not to lift anything heavy for a while, so I would imagine you would not be able to lift young children.

I'm sure everyone is different in their recovery and you may be able to drive and watch the kids when your hubby goes back to work with no problems. Do you have anyone available to help out if you need them?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I did not feel comfortable driving for 2 weeks after surgery. Even then, it was very limited. I had a hard time turning my neck and was afraid of putting strain on my incision.

I was not able to care for myself for the first week. I had an added complication of hypocalcemia due to my parathyroids going into shock, so I do not think I was a typical case. Other people may have had different experiences, but I was in pretty bad shape for a week until I was off pain meds for a few days and I my calcium was consistently at a high enough level for me to function.


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmm ok... I have 4, 5, 8 and 10 yr olds. Hubby is gone from 7am til 9pm or so, so I need to bathe and help dress the littles for bed, etc. Perhaps I should try and get someone for Tues-Friday that first week...


----------



## Melimac (Sep 12, 2010)

I did well after, but not well enough to drive, I would get dizzy. I'm still not sure if it was leftover effects from the anesthesia or adjusting to the thyroid meds. My neck wasn't sore enough to keep me from driving, just the dizziness that lasted about 10 days.


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

That should be 4,5,7,and 9yr olds... Gosh I've got a baaaad case of brain fog lately!!!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

I would say to definitely see if someone can help you at least the first week. Leaning forward puts pressure on your incision and I can't imagine leaning over a tub bathing little ones. Mine is very sore when I lean forward with a lot of pressure.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I would highly recommend getting help with the little ones
Doc told me not to lift anything over 20 lbs for two weeks from what I remember. Could pose a challenge with the little ones. I remember having a hard time doing dishes and basic clean up of my very small apartment kitchen one night. Felt like I pulled something and there was some bleeding from my incision. I had someone with me and was just being stubborn because I wanted to be able to do something for myself. But from the on, I let her take care of things and used paper when I was alone.


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. That helps a lot. I guess I just didn't even think that far ahead. Our pastor and friend is arranging for someone to pick the kids up and stay to help in the evenings for the first week or so after I get home. I can't believe the relief I feel just knowing things will be taken care of! 

Thanks for the input!
Jaimee


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> Thanks guys. That helps a lot. I guess I just didn't even think that far ahead. Our pastor and friend is arranging for someone to pick the kids up and stay to help in the evenings for the first week or so after I get home. I can't believe the relief I feel just knowing things will be taken care of!
> 
> Thanks for the input!
> Jaimee


This is most wondeful news. There "are" a lot of very nice people out there!! It's a breath of fresh air!

Hope you do well w/ your surgery so you can hurry to the "come back trail!"


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I am so glad you found some help! It was amazing to me how many people showed up to help me when I needed it. Good luck with your surgery!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

That's wonderful that people will help you out. I've had people bringing me meals every night since the surgery and it is a blessing.

Something to think about for after surgery are meals...freeze some now or arrange some in advance, cold things feel good so stock up on sherbert, sorbet, flavored ice, etc. Also softer things are easier to go down, pudding, oatmeal, scrambled eggs. I had my hubby buy all of those before I got home so they were ready. And one thing I was surprised was how fast I went through ice. Make a lot ahead of time, or buy a bag or two. We ran out fast and hubby had to buy some. I'm still using it at 4 days post op.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I bought several ice packs, the squishy jelly kind, and just rotated them on my neck and back in the freezer when they got too warm. Kept myself iced up for about a week.


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

I can't believe I haven't bought ice packs!!!
Is there a "DUH" emoticon on here???
Ok, that is now #4,352 on my list of things to accomplish in the next 3 days... did I mention the kids are all off school for Election Day tomorrow? Oy vey!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Don't worry. I didn't realize I needed them until after I left the hospital. Picked them up when I filled scripts for pain meds and thyroid replacement. You will forget something, and the world will not fall apart. I am sure that is hard to believe if you are a mom taking care of little ones, used to being on top of everything. Just relax as best you can, and it will be all right.


----------

